# Heritage Revolvers? Are they good or bad?



## HandCannon32x (Dec 19, 2011)

I was at a gun show today and came across a used, but very nice condition, Heritage 22 revolver. The price on it, I thought, was very reasonable but I dont really know anything about Heritage revolvers. Any input is good for next time I come across one. Thanks


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

For THE Money they're nice plinkers.
Great for teaching new shooters.
Finish is paint.

Mine will shoot 2" @25 yards if I do my part.

It's a wheel gun that has a safety.

Figure resale value is ZERO.

Have mine for 1000's of rounds and still works perfectly

AFS


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

agree with airforceshooter

they sure sell a lot but when i found out that they are reduced size then that turned me off kind of like the ruger bearcat
just pay the extra for a ruger single six and it will be with you for your lifetime - the heritage WILL break during your lifetime


----------

